# So where should I buy?



## Ranar123 (Mar 6, 2015)

I am currently looking at modchipdirect.com. I live in the USA and so would prefer that it gets shipped from inside the USA. The only thing is that I don't feel comfortable using my CC Info with a transaction company not in the USA. Is there any place that does everything inside the USA? If not where should I go?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Mar 6, 2015)

You can listen to someone else about ordering from them: http://gbatemp.net/threads/modchipsdirect-ship-time.380744/

As to not feeling comfortable with your CC, you really need to get over that. They are located in the US, thier payment processor isn't, that is why you can't use prepaid visas there.


----------



## 3DSGamerWorld.Com (Mar 6, 2015)

Ranar123 said:


> I am currently looking at modchipdirect.com. I live in the USA and so would prefer that it gets shipped from inside the USA. The only thing is that I don't feel comfortable using my CC Info with a transaction company not in the USA. Is there any place that does everything inside the USA? If not where should I go?


 
The sellers need consider their own risk


----------



## Ranar123 (Mar 6, 2015)

So I just went with wcrepairs.com we will see how they are. I will create a new thread later about the review part of it for anyone interested


----------



## Tom R (Mar 6, 2015)

Is there any place I can buy with a prepaid visa card?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Mar 6, 2015)

Tom R said:


> Is there any place I can buy with a prepaid visa card?


 
Prepaid visa will not help you if vendor uses an overseas payment processor that doesn't support US prepaid visa.

Local CVS, Walgreens, Walmart or equivalent will have prepaid cards available to buy.


----------



## Ranar123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Tom R said:


> Is there any place I can buy with a prepaid visa card?


Yes I sent an email to modchipsdirect.com if I could use a prepaid visa and here is what they said


> as long as the card allows for international transactions


. They problem I found was when I went to Wallgreens to pick one up all the Visa gift cards only allow for domestic use no international. The cards that did allow for international were green dot cards which you have to pay monthly fees, all that fun stuff. I than decided to go with https://www.wcrepairs.com/ since they are in Illinois and the transaction is from in the us also.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Mar 7, 2015)

All prepaid card that you can pick up from a local store are for use in the US only. Think of it as region locked cards, completely useless in practice.

The only place you can buy an international prepaid visa cards in the US is here: http://usa.visa.com/personal/personal-cards/prepaid-cards/travel-money.jsp
Currently it is not worth the effort to do, unless your going on a trip outside the US.


----------



## Tom R (Mar 7, 2015)

Ranar123 said:


> Yes I sent an email to modchipsdirect.com if I could use a prepaid visa and here is what they said
> . They problem I found was when I went to Wallgreens to pick one up all the Visa gift cards only allow for domestic use no international. The cards that did allow for international were green dot cards which you have to pay monthly fees, all that fun stuff. I than decided to go with https://www.wcrepairs.com/ since they are in Illinois and the transaction is from in the us also.


 
I ended up ordering from usar4 this afternoon, it said it went through.


----------



## hotdogh2o (Mar 7, 2015)

Bought from nds-card with PayPal. Delivery took a week and every was as promised. It was pricey, but at least I didn't have to sign up for a travel card that charges a monthly fee.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Mar 7, 2015)

The methodology behind prepaid cards is that you burn the card after your major purchase with it and zero out the balance local use afterwards, monthly fees in this case would be non-existent. The monthly fees pretty much endorse this type of behavior.


----------



## hotdogh2o (Mar 7, 2015)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> The methodology behind prepaid cards is that you burn the card after your major purchase with it and zero out the balance local use afterwards, monthly fees in this case would be non-existent. The monthly fees pretty much endorse this type of behavior.


So if you drain the prepaid dry there is no monthly fee? Besides the activation fee the next time you want to "reload" it


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Mar 7, 2015)

Why reload it, your using a prepaid visa card because you don't want to reveal your regular CC to vendors, same principle behind people wanting to use paypal. Prepaid visa cards are by design to be disposable.

The only time you even want to reload a card is because your underage to getting a regular CC.


In what instances do you even want to continually use a prepaid visa card?


---

If your going to point out that people with enough bad credit to not get a CC or bank account would use prepaid visa cards, they would have more pressing concerns than to be here in the first place. Besides they would be getting a prepaid debit card in this case not a prepaid visa card.


----------



## Tom R (Mar 12, 2015)

Tom R said:


> I ended up ordering from usar4 this afternoon, it said it went through.


 

Got it this afternoon after ordering it friday afternoon, they sent me a tracking number on monday. r4i gold 3ds works like a champ.


----------



## Ranar123 (Mar 13, 2015)

Tom R said:


> Got it this afternoon after ordering it friday afternoon, they sent me a tracking number on monday. r4i gold 3ds works like a champ.


 
Nice, I purchased mine on Friday as well but later at night. I got my tracking number Monday and it's supposed to be here tomorrow. It say for about a day in the pre-shipment phase according to USPS. I didn't buy any quicker delivery and it's not like I'm that far away. From Chicago to central Wisconsin.


----------



## azublazer (Mar 14, 2015)

hotdogh2o said:


> Bought from nds-card with PayPal. Delivery took a week and every was as promised. It was pricey, but at least I didn't have to sign up for a travel card that charges a monthly fee.


 
I purchased from nds-card over 5 weeks ago and haven't received a card or any contact from them. Where did you get your card shipped and did you pay for express?


----------

